# New Dish 722K Receiver



## Ozzie 33 (Feb 8, 2009)

Has anybody heard of a new model of receiver called the VIP 722 K? A customer service rep on the loyalty desk told me I could get the NEW 722 K receiver but when the installer came it was the same 722 receiver that has been out. The installer said it has not been released yet. He gave no details of it other to say he thought it had a larger hard drive.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

On the tech chat Monday night I believe they said the 722k would be released in a few more weeks. The main feature on it that I recall hearing about is an additional OTA tuner. The OTA tuner is on an optional add-in card and the card has two tuners instead of one, like the 722 has.


----------



## Ozzie 33 (Feb 8, 2009)

I assume OTA "means over the air." What will that allow me to do? Watch both TV's from local broadcast signals?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Yes, OTA means Over the Air which is just receiving your local digital channels with an antenna. With the 722 you have 2 sat tuners and 1 OTA tuner so you have three total tuners to watch and/or record from. For example you could record three things at once.

With the 722k you have the extra OTA tunner, so you have a total of 4 tuners to watch or record. I assume you can record 4 things at once with it. I think I heard one OTA tuner can be used by TV2 which is not possible with the 722.


----------



## Ozzie 33 (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks ChuckA. I'm a slow learner but learning a lot here.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Pictures and other info at http://www.dishuser.org/722k.php


----------



## jlluck (Oct 18, 2007)

Looking at those picts of the 722k, I didn't see the two OTA connections. Did I miss them? Two OTAs would be the best and really help me out.


----------



## TheChef (Oct 2, 2008)

The k models generally have a few extra features above their standard model, but generally share the fact that the ota port is not built into the receiver. You have to buy an additional piece to install if you so choose.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

jlluck said:


> Looking at those picts of the 722k, I didn't see the two OTA connections. Did I miss them? Two OTAs would be the best and really help me out.


If you look at the last pic, just to the left of the two satellite inputs, there is a blank cover held on with two black screws in opposite corners. If you remove the cover, you can insert the separate tuner module.

It only has a single OTA F-connector for input, and splits the signal internally for the 2 tuners.

Here's a pic:


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

Thing is, even if the 722k started showing up in warehouses today, most wouldn't go out until the existing supply of 'regular' 722's hit the road.


----------



## jeffdb27 (Jul 13, 2007)

All the information I've seen says that OTA tuner 2 would be available to TV2 via RF channel 3 or 4. I am interested in exactly how this will work, because the 622/722 currently distribute the satellite channels to TV2 via RF stereo on channels selectable in the UI. TV1 and TV2 can both be sent out over coax on different user definable channels. 

How will this ch 3/4 modulator interface with that connection?

Jeff Burris
Salina, Kansas


----------



## jlluck (Oct 18, 2007)

Can this extra be added to the 722 and basically turn a 722 into a 722k?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

jlluck said:


> Can this extra be added to the 722 and basically turn a 722 into a 722k?


The 622/722 receivers have the single OTA tuner integrated. No room or facility in those models for expansion. The 722K is a re-design that allowed for them to make it a separate module, and they made it a dual OTA tuner as well.


----------



## RickDee (May 23, 2006)

jeffdb27 said:


> All the information I've seen says that OTA tuner 2 would be available to TV2 via RF channel 3 or 4. I am interested in exactly how this will work, because the 622/722 currently distribute the satellite channels to TV2 via RF stereo on channels selectable in the UI. TV1 and TV2 can both be sent out over coax on different user definable channels.
> 
> How will this ch 3/4 modulator interface with that connection?
> 
> ...


According to the documentation for the 222k, the OTA module provides an output on channel 3/4 to TV1 only. TV2 is the same as it is now.

Download MT2 OTA Module file http://www.dishnetwork.com/download...le_User_Guide/162512_MT2_OTA_Module_Guide.pdf and the 222k Chap 11 file, http://www.dishnetwork.com/download...manuals/222k_User_Guide/160200_222k_Chp11.pdf see page 98.


----------



## jeffdb27 (Jul 13, 2007)

RickDee said:


> According to the documentation for the 222k, the OTA module provides an output on channel 3/4 to TV1 only. TV2 is the same as it is now.
> 
> Download MT2 OTA Module file http://www.dishnetwork.com/download...le_User_Guide/162512_MT2_OTA_Module_Guide.pdf and the 222k Chap 11 file, http://www.dishnetwork.com/download...manuals/222k_User_Guide/160200_222k_Chp11.pdf see page 98.


Thank you. This is exactly the information I was looking for!

Jeff


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

jlluck said:


> Can this extra be added to the 722 and basically turn a 722 into a 722k?


I serious doubt it. The 722 does not have the expansion port on the back.


----------

